# New Extension Tubes!!! C&C



## Amocholes (Apr 25, 2010)

I got a set of tubes yesterday. I haven't had much chance to try them yet but was amazed at the amount of detail. It was a yellow tulip and everything seemed the same shade to the eye. I decreased brightness and increased contrast just slightly and the detail seemed to pop.

Nikon d3000
AF-S Nikkor 35mm 1:1.8G w/12mm macro ring


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 25, 2010)

I like it.  It seems a little dark, and really needs to be lightened.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats pretty good  where did you get it?
I ordered an extension tube of ebay for 10 bucks..lol
Havnt gotten it yet.. itll probably suck, but it wont hurt to try lol.


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 26, 2010)

I got the set on Ebay for $67. It's a no name brand but is set up so that the autofocus and aperture settings work the way they're supposed to.


----------

